# Question on slab rough



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Installed a grinder pump and pit in a basement. The pit has a 4" inlet can I burry a 4/3" PVC bushing??


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I certainly don't see why not... if you only need a smaller line you have to reduce the opening somehow... is there a rule against burying bushings in any of your codes? only DWV fitting I know of that can't be buried is a sanitary Tee... we need to use a combination wye and 45


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> Installed a grinder pump and pit in a basement. The pit has a 4" inlet can I burry a 4/3" PVC bushing??


i do quite a few basment bath rough ins with those and just about all of them get a 4x3 flush bushing right at the basin never had a problem with it


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Is it a pit with a gasketed inlet where the pipe protrudes into the tank? I didn't think of that, if it is I'd use a short piece of pipe with a reducing coupling. Just to make sure there's a decent amount of pipe on either side of the gasket if it shifts a bit


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a liberty pump and pit not sure model off hand. It has a 4" pipe not PVC for the inlet. I'm rusty big time with this kind of work. All I know its lots of work


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I put the liberty pump in with a 4/3 Furnco or no hub and never have had one problem. Have been doing that way for at least fifteen years.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks fine, only difference here is that fernco connection underground would have to be wrapped with plastic and bedded in concrete to prevent slippage.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Other than fernco, looks fine. I would change to a 4 band clamp.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Looks good to me, could have used a 4x3 Fernco and saved the bushing. We use the exact same tanks, they're pretty nice. That Fernco shouldn't ever slip as long as you're back filled properly


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Looks fine, only difference here is that fernco connection underground would have to be wrapped with plastic and bedded in concrete to prevent slippage.



I would think more for sagging.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I haven't done a job like this in 4-5 years. I'm trying to grow and keep 1-2 guys busy.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> I would think more for sagging.


I think if it's back filled properly it shouldn't sag or pull apart. Everybody uses ferncos like that around here; I've never seen a problem with any of them, especially under a Slab where there wouldn't be any frost heave.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

In ky,ferncos only allowed outside a blding,if inside a blding or under slab it has to be a clamp-all or a mission band


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Only place I've ever been told not to use a Fernco was in a school Reno where spec was for a four band fitting


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Fernco is expectable inside building underground here. Here some city's require the tie in to be bedded in concrete to keep from settling.


----------

